# Small bus job/switchgear addition



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Did a little bus job this past Sunday with my boss. Installed the stabs for a breaker in an existing spare breaker cell. We bused in the line side to the existing 600v main horizontal bus then bused out the load side to an empty cell of switchgear which we built and installed to allow for the additional cables which a contractor will put in at a later date. Made a nice little barrier around the bus between the cells so that the breaker can be opened and the contractor can land their cables without needing another shutdown to do the work safely. Didn't get a picture of the line side bus, cable pads, or ground bus all bolted in place, but it's done and customer is happy :thumbup:


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry, posted under the wrong section....meant to post this under services and service equipment. Can it be moved?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cleanest elec rm ive ever seen!!!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

EB Electric said:


> Sorry, posted under the wrong section...*.meant to post this under services and service equipment. Can it be moved?*


Consider it done.  :thumbsup:

Great looking work BTW. 

A question: Does this modification require NRTL testing/approval or do you work for such a shop? 

I just have no clue if this kind work requires any listing agency's blessing.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks MX! Yes, we have to call for a special inspection and the ESA (Ontario electrical inspector) comes and inspects it. The inspector records all the specs, throws a tiny ancient megger on the bus and gives it the yay or nay. All the cells get a a special inspections sticker of approval when they pass. To go a bit more in depth with this, we have built switchgear cells before (as opposed to this kind of cable box in the picture) and have an official shiny nameplate on it with the company name and specs...from what I understand in that case so long as the components within our switchgear (breakers, controls, etc, what have you) are CSA approved then a special inspection is all that is needed to comply with our inspectors.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

EB Electric said:


> Thanks MX! Yes, we have to call for a special inspection and the ESA (Ontario electrical inspector) comes and inspects it. The inspector records all the specs, throws a tiny ancient megger on the bus and gives it the yay or nay. All the cells get a a special inspections sticker of approval when they pass. To go a bit more in depth with this, we have built switchgear cells before (as opposed to this kind of cable box in the picture) and have an official shiny nameplate on it with the company name and specs...from what I understand in that case so long as the components within our switchgear (breakers, controls, etc, what have you) are CSA approved then a special inspection is all that is needed to comply with our inspectors.


You let your inspectors meg your equipment??? Yikes...


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> You let your inspectors meg your equipment??? Yikes...


On bus jobs...yep, it is their requirement to get the sticker of approval. They check with us so there in no risk of damaging any voltage sensitive equipment. As for a chunk of bus with no breakers or equipment on it they can test their heart out, we know the inspectors well, there is no real yikes, they don't just get to do as they please.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> You let your inspectors meg your equipment??? Yikes...


Our inspectors have to be licensed electricians with 7+ years in the field, I'm sure they can handle a megger.

from a job ad I found on their site


> ESA is looking for motivated individuals who have a valid Ontario Certificate of Qualification as a Journeyperson Electrician [309A licence] *held for a minimum of 7-years* and varied experience (residential, farm, commercial industrial and HV Substations). You have sound knowledge of electrical theory, a background in customer service, a knowledge of Windows, MS Office programs and e-mail, and a valid driver’s license.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks good from here :thumbup:


----------

